# Help! dacor, kitchenAid, viking ovens



## alain (Nov 21, 2007)

hi--we need to replace our 20 yr old thermador double ovens. i want 27" double electric ovens with convection that will last!!
I have looked at viking, kitchenAid and dacor. miele does not make 27" double ovens.
i have been told that viking has problems and is junky.
kitchenAid--does bakinig better than broiling.
Dacor--recommended as better than kitchenaid.
I wld appreciate your input. 

We also need to replace our 20 yr old dishwasher. i am debating between miele and kitchen aid. Is miele worth the extra money? supposedly it is quieter, will last longer than the kitchenaid, and one model lets you add salt for hard water which we have.

Looking forward to your advice!
alain


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We've had the Kitchenaid double oven for five or six years. I've read comments that the broiler is a little weak, but It generally does what I want it to. I tend to do steaks and roasts on the grill, year-round. Some of my neighbors concluded that I was a little strange after observing me shoveling a path through the snow out to my grill.

Take a look at the Bosch D/W's. They are virtually noiseless, and do a really good job. When we were shopping, there was a counter over a row of five or six Bosch D/W's. The clerk took her book of spec sheets over to the counter and we talked for a few minutes. Then she said "Notice anything?" and we said no, what?

She pointed to the D/W we were standing in front of and said "This one is running." She opened the door, and it was. 

We bought a Bosch.

Mike


----------

